# What starts to show first when getting abs?



## readyformore (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm curious as to what part of the ab muscles start showing first when going for a six pack? right now i'm currently developing a line down the center of my stomach but is this a sign of starting to get abs? please don't tell me that it's done by diet is all i ask or don't tell me the exercises to do because you guy's have told me that enough time's and i know for a fact that the main thing on getting ab's is first losing the fat that's there i know all that lol i'm just curious if i'm actually getting something or not, i weigh 175 @6'3 so i'm pretty skinny... but recently i've got the line down the middle on my lower ab's and i'm wondering if that's how that ab's start to form? please no flaming i've never had one and it's just a dumb little question that i have...


----------



## Hoglander (Sep 18, 2009)

For me it's the center four of the  eight first. So I have four lumps and fat connecting the bottom two. I call that my five pack. Then the bottom two show up. That's the six pack. Later the smallest top ones pop out. That's an eight pack. I never get a line minus lumps. 

I do low rep weighted heavy incline setups. Those muscles do get size for me. Maybe that's why I don't get a line. 

When it comes to dumping fat... it's my understanding that the last fat gained is the first fat off.


----------



## T_man (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't like situps they tend to use alot of hip flexors for me and I often get cramps, my flexors give out before my abs. The thing about situps is you tend to move at the hip rather than around the lumbar spine area.

Hanging leg raises, weighted machine crunches(they make you do the best form) and lying bicycles I find really work my abs.

As for vision, I get the 2nd set and the one below them on the right; my three pack. Then the left one on the 3rd set, then the bottom ones together. Thats my 6 pack.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 18, 2009)

Who needs a six pack when you have a KEG?

I tend to show the top section of the abs first, but this was back in highschool.  I saw too many "six packs" between high school and now and lost my abs completely
kris


----------



## readyformore (Sep 19, 2009)

hmm my top one's don't show at all like the line's going sideways only going down, same with my bottom abs... my bottom abs are solid though the top isn't really solid lol (but it's getting there!) so i'm guessing that i'm probably not seeing abs growing since the lines are supposed to grow like a 2 pac then a 4 pac ect ect, right?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 19, 2009)

tops abs are generally visible first as your lower abs are where your waist is and most of the fat is where your waist is. Lower abs will be abit difficult to shred but easy with diet and motivation


----------



## readyformore (Sep 19, 2009)

*this is what my abs look like, does it look like i'm getting there? (yes i know i'm hairy!! haha i haven't shaved in like a week =\)*







shh i know dirty mirror shh haha


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 19, 2009)

Someone cam all over your mirror.

You look fine, Abs will show, work on your core and diet. If you diet really good and train and sleep properly you can see a lot of changes in only 2-3 weeks.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 19, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Someone cam all over your mirror.
> 
> You look fine, Abs will show, work on your core and diet. If you diet really good and train and sleep properly you can see a lot of changes in only 2-3 weeks.



oh wow that fast? really? that would be awesome if i could see results that fast... i always go to the gym really late at night (1am) because i get out of work at midnight and if i go before it's to packed so i can never get the BEST workout but i still get sore lol i need a diet plan is what i need...  i just need to have one that starts from scratch because all i really eat right now is mainly chicken haha and it's from fast food places


----------



## T_man (Sep 19, 2009)

HIIT sprints be ur fwennd


----------



## readyformore (Sep 20, 2009)

T_man said:


> HIIT sprints be ur fwennd



isn't that where u run really really fast then walk then really really fast then walk?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, HIIT = High Intensity Interval Training.

Regarding your food, get on a diet and on a clean and healthy diet. Eating chicken is good, but fast food chicken has a bunch of shit on it, greasy and with all the sauces just not good. With a diet you know what your eating and when your eating it so it helps you avoid making fast food decisions.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 20, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Yes, HIIT = High Intensity Interval Training.
> 
> Regarding your food, get on a diet and on a clean and healthy diet. Eating chicken is good, but fast food chicken has a bunch of shit on it, greasy and with all the sauces just not good. With a diet you know what your eating and when your eating it so it helps you avoid making fast food decisions.



yeah, is there any like basic set diet or something or is it something that i'm going to have to put a lot of thought into and make myself?


----------



## Marat (Sep 20, 2009)

readyformore said:


> yeah, is there any like basic set diet or something or is it something that i'm going to have to put a lot of thought into and make myself?



Read the link in my signature. It is the same one that Built recommended to you 5 months ago. Had you listened the first time, you may have reached your goal by now. Please listen this time.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/98480-how-long-meet-my-goal-pics.html    Starting at Post #14.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 24, 2009)

well... i got my body fat % tested today... it was pretty low compared to the last time i measured it... last time they said it was 13.8% but i messed up and told them i weighed 10 pounds more than i actually did... but now i can tell i've lost fat weight and gained muscle weight and it's at 11.4%... is that pretty respectable for wanting abs? 11.4%?


----------



## Marat (Sep 25, 2009)

The number isn't important. People see their abs at different body fat percentages. If you do not see your abs yet, that suggests that you still carry more body fat than you'd like. 

Diet it off.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 25, 2009)

m11 said:


> The number isn't important. People see their abs at different body fat percentages. If you do not see your abs yet, that suggests that you still carry more body fat than you'd like.
> 
> Diet it off.



also another thing... today i almost got conned in to getting a personal trainer... the only thing i could think of was ...... iron mag forums... IRON MAG FORUMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha and then we started talking about nutrition and all i could think about then was built.... BUILTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha i don't really feel like paying a trainer 40 bucks for a half an hour of training... that's almost 5 hours of work for me after taxes... u guys could help me out enough to reach my goal... right? i have enough self motivation but then again i'm motivated by more than just myself i get motivated by a bunch of stuff like when i see gains MMM makes me workout twice as hard


----------



## Marat (Sep 25, 2009)

readyformore said:


> u guys could help me out enough to reach my goal... right?



We could, in theory. However, I don't recall you actually ever taking Built's, or anyone else's, advice.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 25, 2009)

m11 said:


> We could, in theory. However, I don't recall you actually ever taking Built's, or anyone else's, advice.



yeah but if i don't take your guy's advice why would i take THERE advice? i doubt it that i will so i'd rather just get all the info here and try and get my stuff together


----------



## Perdido (Sep 25, 2009)

Much safer to take our advice. A trainer is closer and might get pissed and slap the shit out of you 

Just kidding bro...keep up the diet and training and you'll get there.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 26, 2009)

okay let me go ahead and do what built suggested me, i'll post up a routine after i make one and i'll take all the suggestions that i need and actually listen to them... i'll do this with in the next few day's... considering i have to wake up for work in 2 hours LOL screw me!


----------



## readyformore (Sep 27, 2009)

well wow last night i was just messing around and what not so i like pulled my stomach down like by my belly button and i could completely see a six pack... I lost weight super fast (about 85ish pounds in 6 months then 10 more over around another 6 months) does that have anything to do with it or do i just need to loose the weight?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 27, 2009)

readyformore said:


> well... i got my body fat % tested today... it was pretty low compared to the last time i measured it... last time they said it was 13.8% but i messed up and told them i weighed 10 pounds more than i actually did... but now i can tell i've lost fat weight and gained muscle weight and it's at 11.4%... is that pretty respectable for wanting abs? 11.4%?



Where did you get this test done?


----------



## readyformore (Sep 28, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Where did you get this test done?



the gym? lol i'm pretty damn skinny... i've been skinnier i can show by a different pic lol


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 29, 2009)

so now youre going to tell us you held a device in your hands to test your body fat??? Or did they use the calipers?


----------



## readyformore (Sep 29, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> so now youre going to tell us you held a device in your hands to test your body fat??? Or did they use the calipers?



the stupid device thingy... (there to lazy to do it with the calipers....) so i'm guessing it's around 11-12% i know for a fact it's not over 12%

and another thing tonight i went running did some HIIT, barely did it though for like 5 mins or so because my side just got so cramped up... my left side of my stomach always get's really cramped up and i'm not sure what it is... do you guy's have any idea?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2009)

Your bodyfat isnt huge, but its higher than you think.

That pic is not a good one.  You looked like you were punched in the torso by a fist the size of hulk's.  When I flex my abs, my torso is more flat.  

Honestly, if I had your physique, abs would be last on my list for the time being.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep. I quietly agree with Akira.  I'm about 12 or so right now.  12 looks different on different people depending on whats under that 12.  12, 13, 14, is not bad.  My point is that those machines are notorius for being innacurate.  You should take multiple readings at various times of the day.  They can vary depending on your current levels of electrolytes,water, etc.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's a side picture of me lol


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 29, 2009)

what is your diet like?

just give me some examples of your average day


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2009)

If you told me you dont work out, I wouldnt disagree.
If you told me you worked out, Id ask what youre doing wrong.

Forget the ab sightings for now.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 29, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> what is your diet like?
> 
> just give me some examples of your average day



chicken and some more chicken? i don't know i do more of a sea food diet  no but really i still haven't made a diet actually today is my day off and i'm going to get on that right now



AKIRA said:


> If you told me you dont work out, I wouldnt disagree.
> If you told me you worked out, Id ask what youre doing wrong.
> 
> Forget the ab sightings for now.




lol i bench press 240, my chest just looks small in that pic don't hate!!!!!


----------



## Marat (Sep 29, 2009)

readyformore said:


> really i still haven't made a diet



You don't need to do much work. It's all in my signature. You don't have to believe me, but the link is authored by Built.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 29, 2009)

m11 said:


> You don't need to do much work. It's all in my signature. You don't have to believe me, but the link is authored by Built.



lolz i know i'm reading it right now that's where iwa s going to make it from but one question i have is just i'm going to need to know the food's to eat ugh it's so hard to choose from the millions of foods that there is out there and pick the right ones for the right intake you know?


----------



## Marat (Sep 29, 2009)

It's not as difficult as it sounds. You also surely aren't going to buy up the whole grocery store anyway. 

Eat an hour or so before your workout and then whenever you are hungry. Create your portions based on convenience and how many calories you have available.


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 29, 2009)

any of these, in proper proportions


also i would recomend the most "whole grain" variety of any carb...
i saw a few things like potatoes and rice, which i would recomend brown rice, and sweet potatoes (for absolute "health")
but for loosing weight/fat, and gaining weight, you should consider calories

WHFoods: The World's Healthiest Foods


----------



## Marat (Sep 29, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> also i would recomend the most "whole grain" variety of any carb



Do what you gotta do to get your 25g/fiber in.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 29, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> any of these, in proper proportions
> 
> 
> also i would recomend the most "whole grain" variety of any carb...
> ...



THANKS FOR THIS =D!!!!!!!!!



m11 said:


> It's not as difficult as it sounds. You also surely aren't going to buy up the whole grocery store anyway.
> 
> Eat an hour or so before your workout and then whenever you are hungry. Create your portions based on convenience and how many calories you have available.



my calorie level is like 1.5k to lose weight lol not very hard for me to do though..


----------



## Marat (Sep 29, 2009)

Your maintenance is 2000 calories?

Either way, focus on hitting the individual macronutrients more so than total calories.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 29, 2009)

m11 said:


> Your maintenance is 2000 calories?
> 
> Either way, focus on hitting the individual macronutrients more so than total calories.



about 2200-2300... pretty freakin low... lol but it's okay because i can't eat that much... i'd say in a day the most it's possible for me to eat if i'm trying to eat a lot is like 3.5k-4k calories... usually i eat like 2k though and stay the same weight or 1k and lose a lot haha


----------



## Marat (Sep 30, 2009)

readyformore said:


> about 2200-2300



Then cut at 1700-1800 calories.


readyformore said:


> usually i eat like 2k though and stay the same weight or 1k and lose a lot



Do you actually track to determine these figures? Or are they just random estimates?

Assuming you are not running something like a protein sparing modified fast, you are likely catabolizing a bunch of fat-free mass in addition to your fat loss when you drop  down to 1000 cals/day.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 30, 2009)

m11 said:


> Then cut at 1700-1800 calories.
> 
> 
> Do you actually track to determine these figures? Or are they just random estimates?
> ...



lol that's the only thing that i do track... here's today's....


----------



## Marat (Sep 30, 2009)

Glad you use fitday. Next step is to alter your macros based on the given recommendations.


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 30, 2009)

first steps would include

raising protein consumption
raising fiber consumption

if your lifting with any form of regularity you will probably loose fat as long as you stay below 2000 cal

loosing fat as fast as possible is a great way to destroy your physique

take it slow

i like to go about 400 cal below maint, and throw in a little additional HIIT

this usually equates to almost a pound a week
and 4 lbs makes a significant difference in appearance when your below 10%

for yourself, i would try to stay at around 1700cal if your maint really is 2200+/-

thats a 500cals a day
which is over a pound a week if your also doing HIIT, or cardio

but be careful with your macros

50g of protein isnt gunna do it man
and 10g of fiber sounds painful


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 30, 2009)

What shows first?                                                       My belt.


----------



## T_man (Sep 30, 2009)

m11 said:


> Do what you gotta do to get your 25g/fiber in.



Better believe it. Just started uni and my diet is in ruins, hardly any fibre and all I can say is I have the runs.


----------



## Cutuplikechopped (May 30, 2017)

Thats a good body fat percentage. You just need to keep up the diet , lots of water, and work out the abdominal muscles.


----------

